# Hobby - body structure.



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Have a 2005 750 Elc all silver. When I was at the last York show someone, could be a Hobby owner said the construction was aluminium. Any ideas please. Pete.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

The sides outer skin is certainly aluminium, I think the roof is GRP

Bill


----------

